# Favorite MTB shoes?



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm looking to finally replace a very old pair of Shimano MTB shoes. I like the way my Specialized road shoes fit so was initially considering just getting a pair of Specialized Pro MTB shoes. I need a shoe with a wide toe box. The tough thing is Specialized shoes almost never go on sale and I have a difficult time buying anything at retail price. So I thought I might look for some other alternatives....and see what others have as their favorite MTB shoe - defiantly want a shoe with a carbon sole and kind of lighter weight...meaning not a heavy shoe.

I was considering the Shimano SH-ML240l from Real Cyclist. With the 50% off they'd be $125....unfortunately they are out of 45.5's in the SH-M315's @ 50% off.

Thoughts or recommendations??


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

I like my recently acquired Bontrager RXL mountain shoes. There is lots of room in the toe box for me. Carbon soles. Pricey, but I managed to get the 2012 model for almost 50% off at my lbs. I also have the road version for my road rides as well (almost the same, but different cleats and slightly different soles).


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Why do I sense a clipless vs flats debate coming?  5.10 Carvers for me


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the Specialized Pro MTB shoes (actually my second pair) and for years swore they were the best thing going. They have a nice fit for my foot, they are light, breath well, and the straps/ratchet are top notch quality. 

That said, I wanted to try something new...something with a little more flex for hiking. I wasn't ready to fully commit to the flat sticky type shoes (5.10, Vans, Shimano AM45, etc). In searching around I found the Mavic Alpine XL. They have velcro closure over the laces and a nice pull cord replacing laces. The sole is firm for pedaling (nothing like the carbon sole of the Specialized shoe) but perfectly adequate IMO. The flex of the sole is really comfortable for walking around and hike-a-bike sections are sooooo much better. No more unstable feeling when walking on rocks or root ledges. 

Best of all (and unanticipated) is that I can "feel" the pedal more. Not sure if that makes sense, but with the carbon sole I felt like I was anchored to the pedal, but the stiffness removed any "feel". Probably better for pedal efficiency, but I find this added rider feedback has helped me to feel the bike in rougher situations. I corner a bit better and descend with a lil more confidence in the rough stuff. 

Anyway, not sure if this is what you're after but I'm thrilled with the move from my Specialized Pro's to the Mavic's.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I am on my only setting of shoes when I first tried clipless, my LBS had a pair of 2009 Specialized pro's in my size and I got them for like $95, love them. I never would have paid the $200+ price for a new pair for my first try but now that I've had these I doubt I could use anything cheap.

Try some of the Spec dealers to see if they have NOS stuff they'd discount, I was shocked at what my tiny LBS had sitting in the back when I did.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Brand new Sidi convert here.....fit and comfort is beyond my expectations. Previously rode Shimano, Giro Gauge, and Giro Code. Super comfortable man.....seriously. Workmanship/fit-finish top notch as well.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Recently tried on every mtb shoe in the world (slight exaggeration) both locally and mailorder. Thank goodness for free shipping and cheap returns for those failed online experiments. Anyway, I ended up with a pair of 2012 Specialized Pro in 44.5 for $165 new on eBay after wearing 44 Speci Pro from about 5 years ago. Who knew my feet were crammed in! I ride a SS and stand a lot on my other bikes, too, so the carbon sole has helped. The shoes are very comfortable for my feet.

I wanted Mavics to fit because they look good and the tread rocks. Nope. Many great sales a few months ago.
I did buy a pair of Shimano 240L on eBay for $165, but the seller screwed up and listed the wrong size. They fit so nice when tried on locally.
Giros did not fit and reviews of ventilation and tread durability had me hesitating anyway.
The Dominator 44 mega also fit great, but I just didn't want to own Sidis.
Scott's carbon mtb shoes fit, but I didn't like the color and the price was pretty high.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I like my Specialized a lot. They're already cheaper for any given feature set than a lot of European shoes.

I'm pretty curious about the Rime. The buckle sticking out of the side of the BG Comp can catch on things.


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

5/10's.... the only way to ride!


----------



## RosedaleReaper (Feb 20, 2008)

Lake MX331
Hate it that they are made in china for that $, but, they are awesome, and I have only had sidis prior. wanted to get away from that ratchet mech and change it up. Kick ass shoe.

Are there any MTB shoes not made in china?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
A lot of the European shoes are still made in Europe. Sidi only off-shored their cheapest shoe.


----------



## Snipe (Mar 6, 2005)

I tried a bunch and shimano just fit. I buy the single buckle sport model usually around $100. A little more flexible than the race models and a softer grippier sole for rock face dismounts when needed. I got through at least one pair a year and I buy them online and they always fit. I guess my next pair will be the m162 though I am not that impressed with the looks.

I have Sidi road shoes and they are the best I have ever tried and it would be tempting to try their mountain shoes but I just can't spend that much on a shoe that gets beat to hell.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Tried a ton of different shoes to find the right one recently---ended up with the specialized evo's... love em.. i really like how i can micro adjust on the fly...though with that said,i want to try the rime's when the come out..i think those will be great"out having fun"shoes and the evo's will be a great"damn that was a long grind of a ride shoe"


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 11, 2012)

Checkout Specialized Tahoe, they also look nice and comfortable to wear..


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

I have found nothing to compair to Sidi's fit and durability.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

+1 on the Sidis. I have a pair that have been to hell and back over the last 6 years, and are still holding up. 

That being said, my favorite shoes are my 5.10 high-tops. Super comfy and are as good for building as they are for shredding.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

Sidi for the road, mid level shimano for the mountains. It doesn't hurt as much when I have to buy new ones and they fit me really well.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Another vote for sidis. They're the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn for mountain biking. I'm recent convert to flats so I'm rocking teva links and 510 free riders.


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hands down the MTB/Candy pairing with recessed cleat is by far the safest and predictable cleat/pedal engagement. When in traffic and wet streets, slick road shoes are a liability. Picking wet road debris from your bleeding knees and elbows sucks.

__________________________________

Sedona Hiking Guide Hiking Preparedness + Energy Supply + Apparel & Gear


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Bontraget SSR shoes and I like them. I did not shop too long but they are comfortable, solid in the sole and look good.










Bontrager: SSR Multisport (Model #09134)


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 on Sidi's for fit the only negatives are cost and dangerous when hike a biking. I keep an old pair of Shimano MO86's around for hike a bike. I wear a euro size larger in Shimano than Sidi.

I also have Lake winter boots and sandals which are both awesome for cold & hot weather.


----------

